# New title for the SSC UAE forum?



## Shad (Jul 17, 2005)

UAE - Crazy Construction


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

^^ haha good one

how about "UAE - The Spin Off's" (thinking of al bawadi) :rofl:

"UAE - Home of Modern Architecture"

"UAE - Approaching the Future"

"UAE - Challenging the Impossible"

or something along those lines!!


----------



## CityofVillains (Jan 10, 2006)

** Mutahida Arab Emarat

** Al Emarat Arabiya Mutahida


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

^^ I like the last suggestion.. thanks City... that's the kinda stuff I'm looking for... UAE in arabic is cool... what else is UAE known as/for in arabic?

For me right now.. this is the best title... since it's simple UAE but in arabic...

Al-Imārāt al-ʿArabiyyah al-Muttaḥidah

Now we need to add in the "forums" somewhere... how bout the "Majlis of Al-Imārāt al-ʿArabiyyah al-Muttaḥidah" ?

Or how about "Bilādī Al-Imārāt al-ʿArabiyyah al-Muttaḥidah" ? :cheers:


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

there shouldn't be arabic name for the UAE forum, because UAE forum is in english. those other forums are not in english and that's why they are named like that.

It would just confuse everyone! UAE forum is already for most people too confusing and with the name change they couldn't even find this place 

or do you want that UAE section would look like this: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=45

(I have never visited those parts of the SSC forums with "weird" forum names )


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Krazy said:


> how bout the "Majlis of Al-Imārāt al-ʿArabiyyah al-Muttaḥidah"


Majlis Al Imarat Al Arabiyaah Al Muttahidah


----------



## Emirati_Girl (Apr 26, 2006)

Naz UK said:


> No, but the wife is.


it is not allow to marry Emirati woman in UAE ... :scouserd: 

this is the rule ..




zeeshanney said:


> "UAE - Challenging the Impossible".


 :rofl: u had alot affected from this movie ( mession impposible)


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

^^ what?


----------



## Emirati_Girl (Apr 26, 2006)

i mean the title that u chose is like the mission imposipple movie sorry for my bad english


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

its ok. i got the titles from quotes by Sheikh Muhammad al-Maktoum;

"We have to approach the future, not wait for the future to come to us" (approaching the future)

"I like a challenge. If I see something impossible, I want to make it possible" (challenging the impossible)


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

Emirati_Girl said:


> it is not allow to marry Emirati woman in UAE ... :scouserd:
> 
> this is the rule ..


I think it was Jesus Christ that said "Forgive her Lord, for she doth not know what the fucketh she talketh about." (or words to that effect).


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

i don't think there should be an arabic only title.

we should mix both.

english name - UAE forum - arabic.


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

^^ thats a fair point..cuz the peple who dont understand arabic would understand the english part of the title

therefore it should be something like this for example;

Majlis Al Imarat Al Arabiyaah Al Muttahidah - UAE Forum - المجلس يمارات قال ارابياه قال المودعين (again googled)


----------



## Emirati_Girl (Apr 26, 2006)

Naz UK said:


> I think it was Jesus Christ that said "Forgive her Lord, for she doth not know what the fucketh she talketh about." (or words to that effect).



i didn't understand any word :sleepy:


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

How about this?

The United Arab Emirates Forums - المنتدياتا لإمارات العربيّة المتّحد


----------



## Emirati_Girl (Apr 26, 2006)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh wahahahahay my stomach.. it is wrong in arabic 

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Emirati_Girl (Apr 26, 2006)

u havt to write it like that in arabic منتديات الامارات العربية المتحدة


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

You know you dont have the perfect english but you dont see me laughing like that :sleepy: ...didnt your parents teach you manners? :|


----------



## Emirati_Girl (Apr 26, 2006)

well , this is the new style of laugh  ... it is express how i feel about what u wrote... oh my god !! i laughed alot to u... today


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

So is everyone cool with this?

The United Arab Emirates Forums - منتديات الامارات العربية المتحد


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

^^ some currections regarding the Arabic statement: منتديات الإمارات العربية المتحدة
it must be like that


----------



## TowerPower (Nov 23, 2005)

I have a feeling the Arabic might throw off potential visitors.

If the Arabic phrase was shorter it would still catch peoples attention but be less confusing. 95 % of people visiting the main site will have no idea what it means anyways. It should be aesthetic.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

not too sure also.

and it is nothing special u know...

:lol: Emirati Girl now i am laughing at u since DG had to correct u :rofl:


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

Krazy said:


> So is everyone cool with this?
> 
> The United Arab Emirates Forums - منتديات الامارات العربية المتحد


The United Forums of the Arab Emirates?


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

The forums of the United Arab Emirates


----------



## CityofVillains (Jan 10, 2006)

Krazy said:


> Or how about "Bilādī Al-Imārāt al-ʿArabiyyah al-Muttaḥidah" ? :cheers:


Adding "Biladi" would make the name too long. I like it this way:
Its simple, and it looks perfect.

*"Al-Imārāt al-ʿArabiyyah al-Muttaḥidah"*

"Biladi" reminds me of the national anthem .. "Eshee Bilaadi" ..


----------



## CityofVillains (Jan 10, 2006)

Krazy said:


> How about this?
> 
> The United Arab Emirates Forums - المنتدياتا لإمارات العربيّة المتّحد


Looks cool. I like it!

The Arabic part could say .. "Majlis Al Emarat Al Arabiya Al Mutahida".. in arabic offcourse.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Ok someone please type this.... and I will forward it to Jan

The United Arab Emirates Forums - (smussuw/DG/Emirati Girl type it in perfect arabic here)


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

My suggestions:

*The United Arab Emirates - The home of the desert metropolis*

The Mo Forums of the United Arab Emirates 

*The United Arab Emirates - Official home of the Burj*


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

Krazy said:


> Ok someone please type this.... and I will forward it to Jan
> 
> The United Arab Emirates Forums - (smussuw/DG/Emirati Girl type it in perfect arabic here)


The United Arab Emirates Forums - ( منتديات الإمارات العربية المتحدة )


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

How about "The Burj Forums of the United Arab Emirates"


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

^^ The New Destination of Supertalls


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

The Burj Forums of the Emirates

The Supertall Forums of the Emirates

The Mega Structures of the Emirates



----------


I dont know.. I still would like to see some arabic in the title :dunno:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

do not really agree with this..
but let's see how it looks like.


Samir, all the titles we mentioned should be both in english from left to right and arabic from right to left, meeting in the middle with a "-" or "UAE" etc.


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

^^ good idea


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

I think we're going to go with post #50 .... without the brackets around the arabic text


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

i think it is a little bit boring


----------



## Pearl of the Gulf (Sep 20, 2005)

what if someone doesn't have arabic font installed on their pc? won't it show up as squares [][]?


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

OK here's what it should be... the title is not advertising the UAE.. like "the future of towers" etc... it shud be a creative title... but not misleading. Get my point?

So anything that mentions towers, projects, urban life, emirates etc is fine. Anything like "share the vision" etc are not really suitable for this website.


----------



## Pearl of the Gulf (Sep 20, 2005)

what about,

U.A.E. forum 
Guide to Emirati Projects

or

U.A.E. forum 
Your Guide to Emirati projects

or

U.A.E. forum 
Towering the Desert


----------

